# Hawaii Needs Carpenters



## Zendik

Hey guys!
I've just moved back to Oahu last week and it's sure busy, another boom! The Hawaii Carpenters Union is 2500 men short and I need at least 8 journeymen drywall hangers yesterday! If anyone is interested living and working in Hawaii we need Carpenters and commercial metal stud framers and drywall hangers. Our local can help in finding a place to stay and our wages and benefits are great.
Anyone interested send me a PM and I'll let you know how to get on over here......


----------



## Glasshousebltr

I think I've got the uniform.

Bob


----------



## kenvest

one Don Ho is enough brother!


----------



## Zendik

That's some uniform! Missing the HardHat though! :thumbsup: 

I don't have Internet access at home yet so I have to come to the Cafe, I'll come around later this weekend and every other day during the week to check things out.....

Best place to work this winter!!


----------



## Teetorbilt

I'm thinking about it. What's the $? I have a few connections to the big island.


----------



## Zendik

Teetorbilt said:


> I'm thinking about it. What's the $? I have a few connections to the big island.


The pay is $32.75 hr for Carpenters and $32.95 for Drywall Hangers-Metal Stud Framers along with another $20.00 or so in benefits - Vacation and Retirement. Big Island is booming but so is Oahu although there tends to be more non union work on the Big Island that pays only $25.00 hr with little benefits. 
Send me a PM and I'll give you my phone number if you'd like...


----------



## Teetorbilt

I love the part about vacation! It's like here, cheap. LOL

I figure that I've got about 10 good years left in me and I can put most of my employees to shame when it comes to output. Round out the offer with housing prices, cost of living, etc. Just bounced it off of Ol#2 and she's game.

I'll check your info with Kuuipo. Pî ka ihu, ha`u i ka makani.


----------



## Zendik

Teetorbilt said:


> I love the part about vacation! It's like here, cheap. LOL
> 
> I figure that I've got about 10 good years left in me and I can put most of my employees to shame when it comes to output. Round out the offer with housing prices, cost of living, etc. Just bounced it off of Ol#2 and she's game.
> 
> I'll check your info with Kuuipo. Pî ka ihu, ha`u i ka makani.


Uh?! Vacation pay is $5.00 hr. If you work all year that's 2000hrs which translates to $10,000.00........ This is distributed out twice a year---- $5,000.00 in Dec and the other $5,000.00 in June unless of course you have worked overtime....... :thumbup: 
Ten years in the Hawaii Carpenters Union will bag ya $100,000.00 in annunity give or take....  
Let me know and I'll give ya the number to our business rep.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt

Zen, the reference was to the fact that both of us already live in vacation lands and I don't remember what a real 'vacation' is anymore. Even when I take time off, I'm always thinking of what might be happening back at the business.

I've got mine and am thinking of going back to a simpler life. I'll still need something to do though, I don't see golf or tending petunias in my future. I'll be building something even if I'm 90 and the project is a birdhouse. LOL


----------



## Zendik

Yeah, I know what you mean!
For me this is my last push, 41 and feeling it after two spinal surgeries. I think I have ten more years in me, maybe more.......


----------



## Chod Hand

*i need drywall work*

hello ineed drywall work now would love to relocte my family their. I live in michigan have hung drywall for 10 years have hung many homes banks condos apatments.have worked with steel studs. i really need a company that can keep me busy. i hope to hear from ya. might even be able to get my guys to come with me. for the right job thank you chad


----------



## DecksEtc

Chad,

This thread started in Nov. '05. You may want to try sending Zendik a private message.


----------



## katttfishh

Whats it like to start up a remodeling business over there?




Zendik said:


> The pay is $32.75 hr for Carpenters and $32.95 for Drywall Hangers-Metal Stud Framers along with another $20.00 or so in benefits - Vacation and Retirement. Big Island is booming but so is Oahu although there tends to be more non union work on the Big Island that pays only $25.00 hr with little benefits.
> Send me a PM and I'll give you my phone number if you'd like...


----------



## Lee Bell

where do I sign up?


----------



## Spectatorz

Lee Bell said:


> where do I sign up?



Did you Notice the Date this was Originally Posted ?
11-23-2005, 10:57 PM 


If the situation is still the same as back then, Great. I dont know.

Good Luck


----------



## ApgarNJ

i just noticed that too. lol. my wife would love to move there. and have me sell my business here in NJ. we went there on our honeymoon and didn't want to come back. 
houses are really expensive though, and so is the cost of living, most people end up working 2-3 jobs unless you are an exec of a company making a couple hundred grand a year. we talked with a few people who lived there and most said they are working 2 jobs to live there.
i was surprised to read that the drywall hangers are making a little bit more than the carpenters. that's just wrong. lol


----------



## In_Mexifornia

I was just over on the Big Island last year and there were a bunch of new houses going up. Now if they can only do something about all that traffic on the only one lane road that wraps around the whole island then maybe I might do it.


----------



## tony oliveira

Zendik said:


> Hey guys!
> I've just moved back to Oahu last week and it's sure busy, another boom! The Hawaii Carpenters Union is 2500 men short and I need at least 8 journeymen drywall hangers yesterday! If anyone is interested living and working in Hawaii we need Carpenters and commercial metal stud framers and drywall hangers. Our local can help in finding a place to stay and our wages and benefits are great.
> Anyone interested send me a PM and I'll let you know how to get on over here......


Hi I am interested can you email me more information? What is the cost of living...that kind of thing Thanks, Tony [email protected]


----------



## dayspring

Too far to swim


----------



## vwovw

hey ZEN hows the boom.......ah well i don't think he's listening. 
His Last Activity: 04-22-2006 12:59 PM


----------



## Nick Kachar

*Relocate with daughter /*



Zendik said:


> Hey guys!
> I've just moved back to Oahu last week and it's sure busy, another boom! The Hawaii Carpenters Union is 2500 men short and I need at least 8 journeymen drywall hangers yesterday! If anyone is interested living and working in Hawaii we need Carpenters and commercial metal stud framers and drywall hangers. Our local can help in finding a place to stay and our wages and benefits are great.
> Anyone interested send me a PM and I'll let you know how to get on over here......


I am ready. I'm from Detroit local 687 ten years in the trade. Most every job as a lead carpenter/ foreman- supervisor. I just finished MGM Grand in Detroit serving over 1 year there. A true journeyman. Worked from metal stud-drywall, parking structure and helix, 16 modules-MUST program and drug screening, Form work, Natural gas plants and scrubbers, Reference available. Please return with a phone call. Serious. 313-801-6425


----------



## JumboJack

Nick Kachar said:


> I am ready. I'm from Detroit local 687 ten years in the trade. Most every job as a lead carpenter/ foreman- supervisor. I just finished MGM Grand in Detroit serving over 1 year there. A true journeyman. Worked from metal stud-drywall, parking structure and helix, 16 modules-MUST program and drug screening, Form work, Natural gas plants and scrubbers, Reference available. Please return with a phone call. Serious. 313-801-6425


The original post is from '05....


----------



## samnbam

i am a 41 yr old native american. i have 22+ yrs. hands on experience in commercial and residential construction. currently run my own co. i am a qualified sr. const. engineer. i would like to work for a larger co. so i have a few hours a week to play. i am sick of louisiana and working myself to death for nothing. my family is ready to move anywhere! 
tim raborn- [email protected]- phone-318-567-9006


----------



## Chris G

Hmm, all you have to do to get members on this board is say the Hawaii.


----------



## macmikeman

No boom at all going on. There is one tower crane on the skyline. We used to have 15- 20 at the same time when it was booming. Even if it was booming, this ain't Kansas Dorothy. Many come thinking they are headed into a paradise, without doing their homework first and don't have the cultural adaption skills necessary to make it work here anyway even if it was booming.


----------



## Tmrrptr

macmikeman said:


> No boom at all going on. There is one tower crane on the skyline. We used to have 15- 20 at the same time when it was booming. Even if it was booming, this ain't Kansas Dorothy. Many come thinking they are headed into a paradise, without doing their homework first and don't have the cultural adaption skills necessary to make it work here anyway even if it was booming.


Well thanks for the update Mac.
Seems you shoot from the hip.
Are those necessary adaptation skills much different than those required here?


----------



## cornwelltrim

*trim carpenter looking to move*

is there work on the island for trim carpenters:thumbup:


----------



## JustaFramer

The company my Dad works for is over there right now so id he taking down or selectively demoing 5 hotels. It is pretty tight nit over there but. His company employs alot of islanders so they help guys with the aquisition.


----------



## jbfan

They need a football coach now!


----------



## mo03b0

*ireland*



Zendik said:


> Hey guys!
> I've just moved back to Oahu last week and it's sure busy, another boom! The Hawaii Carpenters Union is 2500 men short and I need at least 8 journeymen drywall hangers yesterday! If anyone is interested living and working in Hawaii we need Carpenters and commercial metal stud framers and drywall hangers. Our local can help in finding a place to stay and our wages and benefits are great.
> Anyone interested send me a PM and I'll let you know how to get on over here......


hi shane here my boss marcus and i are thinking about working abroad we have been building timber frame houses and have good experience with warm roofs iv been working for him 8 years now he is a fully qualified german carpenter wee take pride in our work if u have any interest in us or our work my mail is [email protected] thanks for your time hope to hear from u soon best regards shane.


----------



## patrickmck

*hey i would like to work in hawaii*



Zendik said:


> Hey guys!
> I've just moved back to Oahu last week and it's sure busy, another boom! The Hawaii Carpenters Union is 2500 men short and I need at least 8 journeymen drywall hangers yesterday! If anyone is interested living and working in Hawaii we need Carpenters and commercial metal stud framers and drywall hangers. Our local can help in finding a place to stay and our wages and benefits are great.
> Anyone interested send me a PM and I'll let you know how to get on over here......


hey i would like to work in hawaii


----------



## BKFranks

I would have thought carpenters scale in HI might be higher. Here in CA it's $35.51.

There's no way I'd work on the Big Island. I was over there 3 years ago and since there is only one main one-lane road, the traffic is terrible in the morning and after work. Oahu is a different story though. I wonder what the traffic looks like 3 years later and if anyone jumped on a plane.


----------



## easy sider

BKFranks said:


> I would have thought carpenters scale in HI might be higher. Here in CA it's $35.51.
> 
> There's no way I'd work on the Big Island. I was over there 3 years ago and since there is only one main one-lane road, the traffic is terrible in the morning and after work. Oahu is a different story though. I wonder what the traffic looks like 3 years later and if anyone jumped on a plane.


We just got back from Oahu not to long ago and the I-1 is as bad as I-5. Unless your Union its hard to get high paying work in Hawaii unless theres a natural disaster or your a good salesman.


----------



## donfta

*Talk to me*



Zendik said:


> Hey guys!
> I've just moved back to Oahu last week and it's sure busy, another boom! The Hawaii Carpenters Union is 2500 men short and I need at least 8 journeymen drywall hangers yesterday! If anyone is interested living and working in Hawaii we need Carpenters and commercial metal stud framers and drywall hangers. Our local can help in finding a place to stay and our wages and benefits are great.
> Anyone interested send me a PM and I'll let you know how to get on over here......


Im a member of local 33 boston and am a 25 year man can do it all would like to know if you still could use a man frame,hang,doors,soffitts,ceilings,ect....


----------



## steves

*looks like things have changed*

Just saw this the other day.

http://www.khon2.com/home/ticker/17571889.html


----------



## Dan1221

*hawaii*



Zendik said:


> Hey guys!
> I've just moved back to Oahu last week and it's sure busy, another boom! The Hawaii Carpenters Union is 2500 men short and I need at least 8 journeymen drywall hangers yesterday! If anyone is interested living and working in Hawaii we need Carpenters and commercial metal stud framers and drywall hangers. Our local can help in finding a place to stay and our wages and benefits are great.
> Anyone interested send me a PM and I'll let you know how to get on over here......


Hello, i am very interested in working in hawaii. I am a 3rd year union apprentice and have been working commercial ever since i started. If you could please send some information my way it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Dan1221 said:


> Hello, i am very interested in working in hawaii. I am a 3rd year union apprentice and have been working commercial ever since i started. If you could please send some information my way it would be greatly appreciated.


Ummm, this was posted back in 2005. Besides, I don't think he's the connection to Hawaii any more:

http://www.contractortalk.com/index.php


----------



## hcarlos

*hawaii job*

I have been in the industry for over 13 years metal stud and drywall is my forte.

your proposal sounds great could you give more info on the project and relocation criteria.


----------



## donfta

*drywaller/framer*

im out of local 33 boston where we have 3000 members and it sucks im well rounded carpenter who can fix any thing given to me usally on punch list at the end of jobs would like to work in hawaii but not sure about what it would cost me a week to stay there have home in rhodeiland.really interested:thumbsup:


----------



## BKFranks

Funny, people still responding for jobs when the original post was three years ago.:laughing:


----------

